# Intellectual stimulation



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2018)

Settling down to some covfefe poetry - possibly the best ever, by anyone, and the most intelligent and bigliest


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 31, 2018)

I Donald (duck) Trump would like to make a statement.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 10, 2018)

I’ve just got the book. Funny, but terrifying


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 10, 2018)

_And I will show you something different from either
Your shadow at morning striding behind you
Or your shadow at evening rising to meet you;
I will show you fear in a handful of CheetO's.
_
-- The Waist-Line, D.J. Trump


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 10, 2018)

_Dulce et decorum est pro frustum assae mori.
_
-- Odes, Trumponius

[Rough translation: _I'm proper dying for one of those burgers with sugar sauce._]


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 10, 2018)

_In the room the women come & go
talking of the chocolate chip cookie'n'bacon combo.
_
-- The Love-Handles Song of Donald J. Prufrock


----------

